# Dots-and-Commas goes bimillenial!



## Nunty

How could I have missed it?

The Punctuation King has not 2000...
not 2001...
not even 2006...​but *2030 *posts of intelligent, cheerful, thoughtful wit!

*Thank you .,,


*​


----------



## Heba

Congratulations Robert and thank you for more than two thousand useful posts


----------



## ireney

Congratulations indeed! Always a pleasure to see the mind and sould behind your posts


----------



## la reine victoria

Hurrah! Well done *.,,*! Your posts are always a pleasure to read. Thank you so much.




View attachment bravo.bmp





​LRV​


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Robert 
I always enjoy reading your witty and interesting posts in the Cultural forum


----------



## ElaineG

1$%)(*% ..,

#$``~~~>:<!!!

(Translation from ".,,speak": Thank you for 2,000+ thoughtful and interesting posts!)


----------



## .   1

Thank you all.
A performer needs an audience and I need to know that some here share some of my views some of the time.
I can not clog up the threads with 'thank you' and 'well done' and my time is often taken posting a rebuttal to an extremist and then trying to help a few learners of English I run out of time to respond in a positive manner to many of the wonderful posts made by each and every person in this thread.
I am only now noticing all of the wonderful posters as my concentration has been taken away by a minority of fools.  I will pay more attention to the pearls and leave the dross to be tilted at by others.
Thanks for your time and effort to make this space so much more pleasureable than it otherwise might be.

Robert


----------



## cheshire

Mr DotCom, thank you for always helping us from near the bottom of the Earth!


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations Robert! 
It's a great pleasure to read your posts and think over them.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Mr. Semicolon-and-a-half.  

A picture for you.


----------



## badgrammar

Congratulations and thanks for you intelligent, mostly level-headed and earnest posts... I've always wondered if you and the Mrs had given any thought to hyphenating your names? 

Cheers from BadBadBadgrammar!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

From a lurker always glad to read your posts on the CD forum: bravo!


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations!

Here's *another picture* for the collection (it's _nearly_ right...).​


----------



## natasha2000

To one of my favourite foreros... 

Congratulations, and keep them coming as until now...

This is a little gift... Since I have just landed from Portugal, I brought you these...   With cinnamon and icing sugar it is a real treat for someone with a sweet tooth...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well Mr .,, Let me tell you, you're a great integrant in this forum.
Bravo and 2000 bravos for your anniversary
I hope more of your wiseness and your .., will last for a long time 
¡Felicidades!


----------



## fenixpollo

I've appreciated the honesty of your thousand messages, your thoughtfulness and your passion. Thanks for being you and for joining us here, pcc! 

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY.*


----------



## .   1

Nun-Translator said:


> but *2030 *posts of intelligent, cheerful, thoughtful wit!


G'day Sis,It is a pleasure to have the opportunity to exchange words with your mind.

We occupy very different spheres in many ways but there is something very familiar in the way you think.

Thank you for the ego massage about my intelligence.

Robert


----------



## .   1

Heba said:


> Congratulations Robert and thank you for more than two thousand useful posts


There is nothing more pleasureable than helping people I know except perhaps by helping people I don't know.

Robert


----------



## .   1

ireney said:


> Congratulations indeed! Always a pleasure to see the mind and sould behind your posts


I am so pleased that you appear to be sold on my soul. I think that I am a pretty reasonable bloke who is fascinated by the culture you bring from Greece and more interestingly the culture of Ireney.

Robert


----------



## .   1

la reine victoria said:


> Hurrah! Well done *.,,*! Your posts are always a pleasure to read. Thank you so much.


Thank you for the picture.  It seems to be true that a picture can be worth a thousand words and the joy I felt when I saw your little picture was worth the price of admission.

Robert


----------



## .   1

cherine said:


> Congratulations Robert
> I always enjoy reading your witty and interesting posts in the Cultural forum


This is the one place that I regret being monolingual and that is when I read about the vibrant forums that are in languages foreign to me.  The English Only and Cultural Forums keep me well entertained.  I have enjoyed the tone of your contributions to the forums.

Robert


----------



## .   1

ElaineG said:


> 1$%)(*% ..,
> 
> #$``~~~>:<!!!
> 
> (Translation from ".,,speak": Thank you for 2,000+ thoughtful and interesting posts!)


You make me blush for a number of reasons because you have to be very careful about the modification of the *% and the .., when preceded by either a () or  even more so a )( as is the case here
Thanks mate,
Robert


----------



## .   1

cheshire said:


> Mr DotCom, thank you for always helping us from near the bottom of the Earth!


G'day Smiling Cat, 
How goes the canary eating?
I understand about half of your questions and trying to answer the half that I do will stave off Alzihmers Disease.
Your use of language and down the line logical arguing style was initially confusing to me but I think that I now see where you are coming from.
Thanks for examining my language in the way that you do.

Robert


----------



## .   1

Etcetera said:


> Congratulations Robert!
> It's a great pleasure to read your posts and think over them.


One of life's most tasty pleasures is to make someone think.  I used to perform poetry and the moment that I caught someone's eye and saw a thought form was the most pleasurable part.

You have a wonderful style and remind me of a Valkirye.  Such gusto.  Such a joy for life.  How do you say 'joy for life' in French?  Taking life in your teeth and running with the bit.  Keep it up.

Robert


----------



## .   1

Outsider said:


> Congratulations, Mr. Semicolon-and-a-half.


I was quite chuffed by the picture.  I assume it to be from the Hubble Telescope.
Why did you chose that picture for me?
I quite like it but I do not really understand it.

Robert


----------



## .   1

badgrammar said:


> Congratulations and thanks for you intelligent, mostly level-headed and earnest posts... I've always wondered if you and the Mrs had given any thought to hyphenating your names?
> 
> Cheers from BadBadBadgrammar!


I havent quite figured you out yet but you are definitely worth the effort to try to understand.
I would be pleased to have you say that a couple or a few or some of my threads were level-headed and earnest would be peasant but to hear that you hold this opinion of most of my threads forces me to tahnk you for going to the effort to delve deeply enough into my opinion to see the function behind the form.
()(-.,, or .,,-()( is an intriguing possibility and we'll keep it in mind 

Robert


----------



## .   1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> From a lurker always glad to read your posts on the CD forum:


Thanks for the flipbook.  It reminds me of the little jumping or running man we would draw as kids and make our own little cartoon.
I have enjoyed all of the images I have received here but I do love the hand made ones.
Why do you call yourself a lurker?

Robert


----------



## .   1

loladamore said:


> Congratulations!​
> 
> 
> Here's another picture for the collection (it's _nearly_ right...).​


Thanks loladamore.
The picture is like Pop Art.  It reminds me of something by Andy Warhol.  I like the simplistic ambiguity.

Robert


----------



## almostfreebird

*G'day ..,! Congratulations!*

xxxxx

I hope this will not be deleted


----------



## .   1

almostfreebird said:


> *G'day ..,! Congratulations!*
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/almostfreebird/nude_nixon_vee_sign_std-1.jpg
> xxxxx
> 
> I hope this will not be deleted


I am jiggered if I can see the connection so I am a little pained in thanking you for the photo and the congratulations  .

.,,


----------



## heidita

I will have a hard time to match almostfree's level of congratulating. That's what I call style!   
But wasn't it against the rules to give away private information about the forers? I must say, almostfree, how the heck did you get dots&commas photo????? 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## almostfreebird

It was almost winter, so everything shrunk with the cold.

Since the previous photo was deleted, I present new congratulations, decent one from Fonz.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

G'day, Robert!

Congratulations and well done!

with thanks,
Chaska


----------

